# Duluth MN



## Black Cloud (Nov 11, 2005)

Any updates would be appreciated 
Qual -


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*duluth mn*

me too!

Open


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Got to be some news at this point.........anyone?


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

Open call backs 2nd series
1,2,4,8,21,22,24,36,37,39,45,46,50,54,59,60,62,64,65,68.

3rd series...12 dogs called back.....sorry, I didn't write them down. All I know is Ledford had 4 of them and #45 was one of them..  


Derby Results

1st......Bluegoose's Passion For Jazz 
2nd.....Candelwoods Commander and Chief
3rd......Tenspot
4th.......#6 (?)
RJAM.....#7 (?)
JAM........#2, 12

Hats off to the Duluth Retriever Club for putting on an exceptional trial!!!


----------



## Mucker (Aug 19, 2005)

Open Results:

1st #39 (Ledford)
2nd #1 (Brasseaux)
3rd #65 (Brasseaux)
4th #37 (Panichi) Way to go guys!!

RJ # 46
Jams: 36, 68, 24. I think there were more, but didn't get them.

Am. Results:

1st #34 (Sarek) Way to go Lorraine!!!
2nd #26 (Thurman)
3rd #47 (McIllwain)
4th #33 (Panichi)
RJ #27
Jams: 1, 6, 13, 46, 52

Congrats to all!


----------



## edfletcher (Oct 15, 2003)

*Diluth Trial*

A big congratulations to our good friend Wade Thurman for his and Sally's second in the Am. No two derserved it any more than these two. Now go out and get a win and we can meet at the 2008 National Am.

Ed and Dianne Fletcher


----------



## jamen (Mar 27, 2004)

_Hats off to the Duluth Retriever Club for putting on an exceptional trial!!!_
Thanks Russ. We try our best. Thanks to all for attending our trial. 
Since Russ didn't point it out I will, *1st......Bluegoose's Passion For Jazz * LOUIE!! has run 4 derbies and accumulated 2-2nds and 2-wins, and he just turned 14 months!!!! Congrats, he is a very fine animal! Congrats to Wade on his second, Lorraine on the win and Paul on his open and am placements. Congrats to Gary McIlwain on the 3rd place with Drake, qualifying him for the Nat'l(10th nat'l qualification). Also a big congrats to Ledford on the open win! 

The two fat guys put on one heck of a feast all weekend also!!!  

Jeff


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Mucker said:


> Open Results:
> 
> 1st #39 (Ledford)
> 2nd #1 (Brasseaux)
> ...


Way to go Lorraine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Katie G.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Mucker said:
> 
> 
> > Open Results:
> ...



Katie - thanks for the kind words we had a ball - will you be in MN soon to train. Let me know and maybe we can get together


----------



## TS (Sep 8, 2003)

Congrats to Lorraine, Wade, Paul, and Gary! Cool!
Tim


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

*Booyah Shaka - Vinwood*

... to Ryan Brasseux again...great weekend

2nd and 3rd in the open ( w/ Van Quall's "Jackie" and Arthur Hermes "Axe") and 4th in the Qual ( w/ Steve Karr's Bishop)

Booyah Shakah Ryan way to go!

All the best!

Wayne Dibbley


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

A VERY BIG CONGRATS GOES OUT TO LORRAINE SAREK AND FANNIE!!! 

ALSO AWESOME JOB DONE BY PAUL PANICHI AND LADD PLACING IN BOTH THE AMATEUR AND THE OPEN!!!

Your friends Kenny and Brenda
________
Herbalaire Review


----------



## goosecaller (May 27, 2006)

*Team Vinwood!*

Nice work by Farmer Boyz Camp! :lol: 

Hard work pays off! 





Goose


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Lorraine,

I am so excited to see your name with Ms. Fannie in the winners circle!!

What a thrill that must have been.

Gwen Jones


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

THANK YOU Ed, Dianne, Jeff & Tim for your kind words of congratulating Sally & I this weekend!!

The Duluth Retriever Club really puts on a fun trial outside of the intensity of the competition. They know how to make the competitors feel welcome and have a fun time!!! Hats off to that club as well.

Lorraine, Way to go!!!!!! Fannie ran a hell of a trial for you. You and Larry are one of the class acts in this game. It is wonderful to see the hard work you 2 put in getting great results!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

Congratulations to Keith Dutton and his dog Shadows Sweet Something "Sugar" for Winning their first Open !!! Way-To-Go Keith, see you in Ga. this winter.

Also Congrats to Chris "The Dawg Man" Ledford for another great weekend!!


----------



## sueley (Dec 23, 2003)

TERRIFIC news about Fannie. Go brown girl! Lorraine, just how excited are you?


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS TO FANNY*

Lorraine,

I am So very proud of you and Fanny. I know Joe & Scott are thrilled!

Looking forward to seeing you! You go girl!


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats to Keith,Sugar, and Chris!!


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Congratulations to Sug, Keith & Chris...... :!:


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Also good job to my training partner Chris Wix for doing Sugars young dog work......


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

> The two fat guys put on one heck of a feast all weekend also!!!


They always do and have fun while they do it.


----------

